# Your most EXTREME trail ride!



## TheSnowyStorm (May 2, 2013)

Ok, so I want to know what kind of EXTREME you go to with your trail rides and how much you push your horses. 
Alex and I go pretty wild sometimes.  but we only do stuff we know the horses CAN do. We go up hills and jumping logs when we KNOW its safe. What do you do with your horses? How extreme do you go?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm totally extreme. I ride past horrific, evil, murderous alpacas xD

I don't push my horse very hard because a) he's old and b) he doesn't pay anywhere near enough attention to where he puts his feet as he should.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, a couple of the trails up at Mammoth Cave are pretty extreme for me, since I come from the land of sand footing and pine trees... HUGE rocks that require jumping up, and rocky trails on the edge of 300' drop-offs. No short-cut, you just have to keep going.

Fun, but SCARY!!

nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess it all depends on what your definition of extreme is.

I haven't ridden my horse off 4 foot high rocks. I don't jump anything higher than 2ish feet unless something dangerous is chasing. I don't do heights, so avoid those 6 inch wide trails that go along the sides of cliffs. Nor do my trails generally have alpacas or alligators or other scary wildlife!

I think my most extreme ride so far was the 2008 Old Dominion 100 miler. During that ride, we had heat (temp was 103 in the shade at the 10am hold), humidity, the infamous OD rocks, and horrible thunderstorms (including hail, heavy rain, and lightning hitting things much too close for comfort). The glow sticks that were supposed to mark the trail after dark failed and so we rode the last several hours having to look for trail markings by the light of a very small flashlight. It took us 15 hours and 53 minutes, but we finished all 100 miles.




















The next morning, Dream looked like she could have gone out and done it again:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Everybody's definition of extreme is different


----------



## TheSnowyStorm (May 2, 2013)

Wow! And I thought I was going extreme! Nice work guys!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Empire, CO to Waldorf, 1987. We had one section of single person width between the trees. One of us went ahead to catch, then we sent our herd leader, Tyke through first, then one by one while we walked through behind them. We did the same on the way back. We started at 8AM and got back to the beginning about 6PM that day. They stopped maintaining that road in the 1970's, I think. It's brutal and you can hike, or ride or ATV it, but no longer drive up to the town. AND, if you don't have my FIL's old slides from the 1950's, you may not even know WHERE the town really was.
ALSO, when they gave up on the 1st Red River Campaign in LA, April, 1994,a week long event, all of the Cumberland guard bugged out in trucks with the National Guard but WE had to ride 36 miles to our parking lot. One of the bridges was washed out, but we had topo maps. We were only supposed to march/ride 12-15 miles/day.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

TheSnowyStorm said:


> Ok, so I want to know what kind of EXTREME you go to with your trail rides and how much you push your horses.
> Alex and I go pretty wild sometimes.  but we only do stuff we know the horses CAN do. We go up hills and jumping logs when we KNOW its safe. What do you do with your horses? How extreme do you go?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When I lived in Europe I always rode at a stable who took you on breath taking trails. Some steep terrains, rivers, hills and some untouched trails. I think trailing on safe trails is common sense. If you ever question where you are about to walk trough, then clearly it's not safe because you should never doubt your ability to get through an area.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Painted Horse--I always love your photos.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think my mare would break her leg on some of those trails in the pictures Painted Horse! My mule... no problem for her, but I sure wouldn't want to be in the saddle!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Painted you guys are EXTREME! I can't say that I'd enjoy that with all the bluffs... Horses + dropoffs scare the dickens outa me!

A while back I was helping my dear friend put miles on her green trail horses. We did a 6+ mile loop three times that day riding 6 different horses. Each time we took out one green horse and one trail master to boost their confidence.
Half way through the loop there was a long stretch along a 250+ foot sheer cliff and to make it worse you could see for miles from it. We had to ride within 10 feet of it and I just couldn't do it! I always got off and lead the horse. The wind was gusting 45 mph, the trees around us were creaking, the horses were green, and the trail sloped towards the cliff and it was muddy and slick... NO WAY! I ain't that brave! My friend called me a wimp and rode, I shrugged it off and said it was good for the green ones for me to mount and dismount during a trail... Yeah...

Growing up I was fearless. My trail rides were at _least_ 20 miles and included scaling sheer cliffs that _I_ had a hard time walking up, jumping off ledges into creeks, jumping any log I could find... Usually bareback, barefoot, with nothin but a halter and lead rope. Alone.


Now we ride in some pretty rough terrain... Mostly up and down, super rocky, lots of ATV's and bikes, no cell service so we have to be really careful... but it ain't nothin compared to Painted's country!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Cliffs!

They scare me as well, so they seem extreme to me haha


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Painted Horse wins... 

And I say:

AIN'T.NO.WAY.... not on one of MY horses anyway!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Ahh, Come on guys, those are just horse rides. It's like a Dog's bark. Looks Worse than it is. If most of you were there, I'm sure you would ride the same trails and take photos to prove you were there.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

horseluver250 said:


> I think my mare would break her leg on some of those trails in the pictures Painted Horse! My mule... no problem for her, but I sure wouldn't want to be in the saddle!


We had 6 mule riders with us on that ride and they told us they would not go back out that way, they rode the extra 6 miles to climb out the big sand slide instead of back up over the rocky ledges. Point being, it's more the riders attitude it is the equines genetics.

Climbing out the big sand slide


Wes was even ponying his 8 year old son along a mustang


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Not so much genetics, just that my horse is a bit arthritic and isn't nearly as surefooted as my mule (but so much better behaved lol!). Love seeing your pics, I'd love to get out to ride there some day!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am more of a backwoods New England trail type rider ..then again that adds that many more trees for the horse to try and brush you off on. I like the open area idea but you can keep the cliffs...I am not deathly afraid of heights but it is VERY close . 

My most extreme part of the trail I used to ride was jumping over a huge tree trunk that was essentially a completely solid 3 foot fence about 4 feet wide that was like a drop style fence you would see in cross country. We were pretty upset actually when the park commission cut it up a few years later in order to utilize "our" bridle paths also as bike (regular bike, not motorcycles) trails.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I try to keep up with my brave trail friend, because she HATES it when I chicken out, but sometimes I just have to bite my tongue and pray a lot! 

One time we went in to a canyon. Beautiful down there. But of course we couldn't turn around and go back the same way, so we had to climb out (lots boulders and downed timer). So we climbed out, couldn't find a out and had to climb back down again. More extreme rock and downed timber. Yeah, I didn't know if we would survive that ride.

A weakness of mine is water crossings where you have to jump a creek. I can wade my horse into mud or a lake or a marshy area or whatever, but I am scared to jump a creek. There is one ride we do where you have to go down a fairly steep incline of loose soil to get down to a creek and then cross it. And it is the type of creek the horses won't step into, they will only jump it. Gosh, that wrecks my nerves every time. I won't jump that creek mounted and honestly am not that fond of doing that ride. 

Then, there are areas where I might not worry with an experienced horse, but I worry about it with my 3 yr old. Especially going up and down rocky hillsides. Not my favorite thing with the 3 yr old. Sometimes he stalls and doesn't want to move. And one time he almost slid down the hill with me. 

None of these are "trails" mind you. Just cross country riding.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The most extreme thing I have done on the trails was last October in Mississippi. I am actually kind of scared of being up high in any place I may fall! I am a sissy. 

We had to go to the edge of a drop off due to a large tree. It was pretty steep - steep enough I wouldn't walk down it - you would be sliding on your butt. The next day we came from the other direction and I decided to go up the hill around the tree. Ok...in what world was I living in that day? It was just as steep going up as down. Biscuit was heaving by the time we got up the hill and OMG then I had to go back down the other side that was just as steep...I told Biscuit - DON'T fall Bisc!!! Going down I was literally standing straight up in the stirrups, cantle digging into my back and my head bouncing off of Biscuit's butt. 

Did I have my Contour camera on my own little Cougar Rock? Certainly not! Never doing that again EVER.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Subbing... and if I get a chance I'll take some pics of where I ride. The terrain is not steep mostly, but very uneven footing and sometimes very thick growth with obstacles to avoid almost every time I go out - that means making a new trail unless I have my chain saw with and I still haven't made my scabbard for that.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm a wimp I went on one of those Hueston Woods trails, and they were only two-three feet wide, and there was a part where it did a steep slant into a muddy riverbank, then sharply up the other side and I did a jockey crouch, terrified my horse would misstep. Combine that with the horse I was riding was in a tom thumb with 5" shanks that required both hands and almost all my strength to turn, and completely dead to my leg *shudder* I gave up halfway through.

I'm a wimp though. Sneeze/cough and I feel like I'm going to pitch forward. trip and I almost do a flying dismount. Of course, I also can sit a good buck and not notice lol.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Our rides in the southwest region of the Ozark hills require a sure footed horse with lots of heart. We have steep ascents and descents over loose gravel and rocky terrain on edges of the cliff. We cross water beds, ride through forest, and ride in the open. I wouldn't call it extreme, but you and your horse have to be engaged on many of the trails to avoid mishap. Today's ride featured a slide down a muddy and curvy single track from 1100 to 998. We work as a team to pick our way down those trails. The climb up the next hill required him to dig each hoof in and really work his way up. 

Wicked fun. :twisted:


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

The twins I ride vary greatly. The local trail has just creek crossing and we end up trotting or loping the 8 miles. Now, one place we travel to (Hocking Hills) is nothing but cliffs water falls, caves and rock climbing. We went in may and I was on a mare, who to say the least is a hot horse and hand full, needless to stay we went sliding down mountains. 
Kotori - I ride at Huston Woods sometimes and know what trail you are talking about, but most of them trails I ride at a trot unless the little kids are riding. 
I will have to get pictures of Hocking Hills tomorrow.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I figured out many years ago that horses are amazing animals. They can do things most riders, regardless of their experience level, will not do. I have found that many riders will get off and walk in places the horse will not even hesitate at, and sometimes the rider's hesitation and fear makes matters worse.

Point in question: I was once out with my wife and a couple others. We came to a switchback on a steep mountainside that was blocked by a large Ponderosa Pine that had fallen across the trail about 50 feet or so from the switchback. The horses stood patiently while the riders tried to figure out what to do. I, being at the back of the line, told the lead rider to turn and just ride down to the trail below, but he would not do it. The horses became jittery and frustrated on the narrow trail, because they wanted to keep moving. Finally, I just turned and headed down the hill to the trail, about 100 feet below, hoping to demonstrate how simple a thing it was. Sure it was steep, but no problem at all for the horse. The others decided to lead their horses down the hill..note I said _LEAD_. I couldn't believe how they thought it was safer to come down the hill in front of their horse than to ride it down! Then they tied their horses on the trail below, directly below the rest of the others coming down! Our pack horse caused a problem and we nearly had a huge wreck on that sidehill. It might have all been avoided had the lead rider just turned and walked his horse down the hill to the trail and the rest followed.

Of course riding extreme trails, like Painted Horse posted, requires knowing your horse pretty well. The horse has to trust the rider, but the rider must also trust his mount. Learning to do that requires some miles on trails that are more than simple side roads.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Great story THenrie! When we are out trail riding, I always picture the scene in Man from Snowy River where the pack of brumbies jump off the edge and take the hillside at a gallop and everyone stops but the mountain boy. (Maybe I'll watch that tonight.)

When I first started trail riding, some of the down hills freaked me out. Curvy, steep, loose footing. My friends told me to trust my horse. He had a huge sense of self-preservation and wouldn't do anything to put himself in danger. On a few hills, I pretty much did just that. I hung on. Had to in order to keep from sliding right over his ears.

Sometimes I think that horse gets a little too cocky on those hills. (Hey Mom, let's take this one at a trot!!! Um, yea. No.)


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

That hill was about as steep as the one on Man from Snowy River. Another good descent is near the beginning of Big Jake (John Wayne). I may watch both of them this evening!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I guess it all depends on what your definition of extreme is.
> It took us 15 hours and 53 minutes, but we finished all 100 miles.


100 miles sounds pretty extreme for me especially in one go.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Painted -Everytime you post picts I'm like "Wow".
My scariest ride wasn't a particularly hard ride. We were going up a steep incline out past Dutchman. I was the second horse going up, and the ground just started giving way underneath me. I had to jump off, because I thought Willow was going to fall on her side. We were too far up to go back, and we both kept sliding backwards because we couldn't get any traction. Eventually, we made it over the top though.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My guy can do a lot more than I can, and even more than I think he can. On more than one occasion (okay, maybe an almost-regular occurrence) I've just grabbed mane, given him his head and told him, "It's all you buddy" and every time he's marched us through, down, out or over whatever mess we were in. And he was sold to me as "too spooky". Maybe, but he's got steady feet and a heart of gold. Up and down absurdly steep muddy slopes, sinkholes, swimming, over logs, roots and brush at any given speed and boulders are all just in a day's work from his point of view.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I gotta admit, I've rolled a horse or two over the years. I've gotten a leg squished and bruised between the horse and the hillside when the horse has gone down on steep side hills. I've learned to ride with just my toes in the stirrups at times.

But most of the time, It just a horse ride and we enjoy it.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woooaaaah I'm subbing this is amazing! You guys are epic  
I've never done anything extreme haha Hacking out to the river and over farmland is what I do, nice and easy and fun. I'm not at all brave enough to do the things you lot are doing! 
















































TOTALLY EXXXTTREEEMEEE!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Extreme? PSHH! I've never done any riding difficult enough to even remotely warrant that title! :lol: I bumble around farmland and woods, with nary a cliff to shake a stick at. Plus there is the matter of having a good, surefooted horse. My mentally sound trail horses would run you straight into a tree and trip over a lady bug. My surefooted ones would dump you off at the sight of a turkey feather, and forget going it alone! I hope to get more experience on the spring chickens to the point where they ride like a horse their age should. (My two good mares are 16 and 19, the sassy ones are 6 and 8.)

My idea of extreme would be riding 15 miles of the nice crushed limestone trail that used to be an old railroad track. Although, I must say, I did ride across a wooden bridge that was a few hundred feet above the water. Now THAT was scary, but I was the only one to actually ride across. :shock: Not that I am a bridge expert, but that bridge looked like it could have used a few more support beams. And maybe could have been made out of something more solid than wood a little over an inch thick. I can't imagine myself riding on cliffs, anywhere. I don't know what my horses would think if I walked them up to a rock that was chest-high and asked them to hop on, either. 

This thread has given me an idea... Perhaps I should curve off the trail and head up to the ridge for a bit more of a challenge to the poor old mare? Or even sneak in early in the morning and stir up some deer or turkey for a little bit of desensitization..


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

You can see the rock cairn that marks the trail stacked right by the mules hind feet. The gal is deciding if she wants to walk/lead her horse or ride.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome photo!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Ha! Jon, your post reminded me of a ride my dad took a few months back. 

They had to cross a swollen stream that was narrow, but deeper than they thought. My nephew crossed with no problem, but dad's horse was hesitant. Dad got her into the stream and she started fidgeting. She started going sideways and stepped into a deeper spot. When my nephew looked back all he saw was the horse's feet in the air, sticking up out of the water. 

He said to himself, "Well, there goes grandpa. I've killed him." 

The horse continued his rollover and after a few seconds old grandpa's head popped up. No harm done, just wet. My old man's still a tough old coot, even at 79.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought I rode some semi-extreme trails..Until I moved back to my old barn and thought one of us was going to either break a leg or tumble down a hill, lol.

I moved back to where a friend and I use to ride. He moved his horses home a few miles down the road and has some new trails that he invited me out on.

Knowing that Alahna has never refused anything on a trail (except for mud, we fixed that previously), I said sure! Well, I learned just what extreme was.

His trails had 2ft drop offs (like, cross country looking), hills that sit at an 85* angle, trees to jump that could barely be gone around (lost a shoe going around one she refused to jump lol), and wooden bridges that went over creeks that had 3-4' drop offs down to the water.

Alahna made it back sore as hell but sound, and we were out for a good 5 hours. I'll definitely be using those trails to get ready for CTRs and Endurance rides, as well as getting beautiful muscling for our fun/gaming shows.

I'll also never ride down RT68 around a certain bend where she had meltdown about a tractor trailer and almost killed us both. I thought we were done for, and I'm soo glad that semi swerved around and barely missed us. She was perfectly fine with big pickups and cars and waiting on the shoulder until they passed..But that semi sent her backwards into the road right in front of it. The car following behind it was maybe 3' away from the trucks trailer and also almost took us out as well because he was following too close and didnt think to swerve with the semi. I'm pretty sure that guys mirror actually clipped my leg. Just barely, but my leg felt terrible for days. Never got a bruise, but it felt like the time I got kicked by a pony that barely grazed my calf with his hoof.

That was a terrible end to a great ride..And while taking off down the highway was actually very exhilerating (she decided a car passing would take her back to her track days and I couldn't stop her, so I just made sure we stayed in our lane until she tired out enough that I could get her stopped, and I wasn't too worried because the next intersection was almost two miles down the road), I was so worried a car would pull out onto the road without realizing I had no speed control, but thankfully I ended up getting her stopped and a man had followed me waiting for me to stop to give me my cell phone that had flew out of the holder onto the road about a mile back, lol.

That was insane, and I'll definitely be borrowing someone's tractor trailer to fix that with..No more suicide attempts, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Where we rode this weekend. The most extreme thing about it was probably the heat.


----------

